# Numériser les vynil avec garage band



## narcozor (11 Janvier 2006)

salut, à tous...
Bonne année plein de petits mac...
Mon vrai problème est le suivant/ numerisation des vinyl avec Garage band que j'ai essayé de mettre en oeuvre apres l'article de avosmac de janvier 
I book G4 Tiger ... donc ma seule entrée audio passe par I mic branché sur USB. Celui ci est parfaitement reconnu par GB  . Je reste perplexe car je n'enregistre rien .
 Ai-je oublié une étape  alors que j'ai correctement paramétré GB pour une nouvelle piste "basic track, no effect, et contrôle activé ?


----------



## tantoillane (11 Janvier 2006)

bon : 

1 préférences système => son => entré => imic

2 garage band => création d'une nouvelle piste => instrument réel => basic track => no effects avec le contrôle activé pour entre ce que tu enregistre

3 tu vérifie que ça marche en lancant le vinyle, tu ne dois pas arriver dans le rouge, et tu dois entendre le vinyl avec le son de ton iBook. Si tu entends rien tu essai avec une casette un CD, autre chose. Si ça ne marche toujours pas c'est peut-être le câble.

4 tu lance l'enegistrement

Je n'ai pas lu l'article de a vos macs, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai redit et pas redit


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2006)

La vraie question, c'est "pourquoi utiliser GarageBand pour numériser des vinyles ? CD Spin Doctor (payant, fourni avec Toast Titanium), et quelques sharewares et freewares font ça tellement mieux ?


----------



## tantoillane (11 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La vraie question, c'est "pourquoi utiliser GarageBand pour numériser des vinyles ? CD Spin Doctor (payant, fourni avec Toast Titanium), et quelques sharewares et freewares font ça tellement mieux ?




Tu peux en proposer quelques uns ?? J'ai déjà fait une bonne dizaine de vinyl avec garge band, si tu me proposes mieux ( comme par exemple en truc pour enlever les bruits d'éguille ) je suis preneur


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2006)

Alors, c'est CD Spin Doctor, si possible une des versions fournies avec Toast 6 ou Toast 7, par rapport à celle de Toast 5, les filtres anti bruit ont fait de gros progrès, J'arrive maintenant à atténuer de forts craquements de 80/90% sans altérer la petite cymbale qui dilingue discrètement au fond du morceau. Le filtre pour le rumble (bruit de fond des vibrations du diamant provoquées par son frottement sur le vinyle). Je t'en parle en connaissance de cause, j'ai déjà numérisé une cinquantaine de mes 33 T.

Les autres (freewares et sharewares) que je connais n'ont pas de filtre anti bruit.


----------



## Berthold (12 Janvier 2006)

Certes, le freeware ou donationware Audacity est moins performant, mais il est moins cher. (Est-il moins rare ?) Il permet d'enregistrer l'entrée, d'exporter en MP3 ou Aiff, et de retravailler les sons avec une foule de filtres à charger (pas tout fouillé, c'est en Anglais--les filtres, pas l'interface).


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (12 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La vraie question, c'est "pourquoi utiliser GarageBand pour numériser des vinyles ? CD Spin Doctor (payant, fourni avec Toast Titanium), et quelques sharewares et freewares font ça tellement mieux ?



Ah bon ? Je ne suis pas de cet avis... Les Spin Doctor ou autres que j'ai essayés, filtrent c'est vrai, mais  écrètent aussi à la louche, et on perd énormément de fréquences...
Moi, personnellement, j'en ai numérisé avec GB, SD, et Audacity, et c'est GB que je préfère car à l'aide du paramétrage des instruments réels, on peut avoir un résultat vraiment intéressant. Le pb vient surtout du signal : en général, il est très "pauvre" à la sortie d'une platine disque, et l'idéal est de l'amplifier par un ampli (mais on a de la disto) ou une interface audio de qualité (mais ça coûte des sous)... Et puis il faut passer du temps...
Alors comme je suis fainéant, bien souvent plutôt que de numériser mes vieux vinyls que j'adore, je les retrouve sur l'ITMS, je les achète en téléchargement, et je les grave... Au niveau de la qualité, l'AAC est aussi satisafaisant qu'un vinyle numérisé...

Bonne journée à tout le monde.
PJG


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2006)

Il doit y avoir un certain temps que tu n'as plus testé CD Spin Doctor, depuis Toast 4 sûrement, la version livrée avec toast 5 avait déjà nettement amélioré les choses au niveau des filtres, mais était encore perfectible. Les filtres de celui livré avec toast 6 sont devenus excellents, je n'ais pas encore assez de recul pour savoir si la version de Toast 7 les a encore améliorés, mais par contre, ils ont ajoutés un équaliseur bien pratique pour recalibrer le son de certains disques, notamment des 45 Tr/mn.

Par contre, le truc de l'ITMS, je suis contre, et pas en raison de la qualité. Une question de principe, les majors nous bassinent assez avec leur soit disant "manque à gagner du au téléchargement" (c'est vrai que leurs quelques pauvres dizaines de milliards de dollars de bénéfices annuels font pitié), pour que je refuse systématiquement de payer deux fois la même chose.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'est CD Spin Doctor, si possible une des versions fournies avec Toast 6 ou Toast 7, par rapport à celle de Toast 5, les filtres anti bruit ont fait de gros progrès, J'arrive maintenant à atténuer de forts craquements de 80/90% sans altérer la petite cymbale qui dilingue discrètement au fond du morceau.


Quel dommage d'enlever le bruit et les craquements ! J'ai numérisé mes vinyls (CD spin Dr, peut être la version 5), et j'ai tout laissé. Comme ça quand j'écoute mes CD (ex-vinyls) je retrouve l'ambiance de ... il y a longtemps !!! (comme j'écoute ces CD en voiture ou à mon bureau, no pb de qualité; par contre pour une écoute sur une bonne chaîne hifi je ne tiendrai pas ce discours).




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, le truc de l'ITMS, je suis contre, et pas en raison de la qualité. Une question de principe, les majors nous bassinent assez avec leur soit disant "manque à gagner du au téléchargement" (c'est vrai que leurs quelques pauvres dizaines de milliards de dollars de bénéfices annuels font pitié), pour que je refuse systématiquement de payer deux fois la même chose.



Là je suis 100% d'accord avec toi.
J'ai acheté des vinyls, je ne risque pas re racheter le même album !

Sly54


----------



## FjRond (12 Janvier 2006)

Sly54 a dit:
			
		

> Quel dommage d'enlever le bruit et les craquements ! J'ai numérisé mes vinyls (CD spin Dr, peut être la version 5), et j'ai tout laissé. Comme ça quand j'écoute mes CD (ex-vinyls) je retrouve l'ambiance de ... il y a longtemps !!! (comme j'écoute ces CD en voiture ou à mon bureau, no pb de qualité; par contre pour une écoute sur une bonne chaîne hifi je ne tiendrai pas ce discours).


L'intérêt de GarageBand, dont je trouve les résultats assez satisfaisants, c'est que le nouvel acquéreur d'un mac l'a parmi les logiciels livrés avec la machine. Alors plutôt que d'installer autre chose, voire de payer un autre logiciel...


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (12 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, le truc de l'ITMS, je suis contre, et pas en raison de la qualité. Une question de principe, les majors nous bassinent assez avec leur soit disant "manque à gagner du au téléchargement" (c'est vrai que leurs quelques pauvres dizaines de milliards de dollars de bénéfices annuels font pitié), pour que je refuse systématiquement de payer deux fois la même chose.



Peut-être, mais le pognon ne va pas dans les mêmes poches...
et pas dans les mêmes proportions...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2006)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> L'intérêt de GarageBand, dont je trouve les résultats assez satisfaisants, c'est que le nouvel acquéreur d'un mac l'a parmi les logiciels livrés avec la machine. Alors plutôt que d'installer autre chose, voire de payer un autre logiciel...



C'est bête, j'ai mon Mac depuis pas mal de temps, donc GarageBand, je dois l'acheter pour m'en servir. Par ailleurs, il n'y aurait pas eu CD Spin Doctor livré avec, j'aurai quand même du acheter Toast Titanium, alors ...


----------



## theric (12 Janvier 2006)

Quelqu'un a essayer?
http://wwwmaths.anu.edu.au/~briand/sound/


----------



## FjRond (13 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bête, j'ai mon Mac depuis pas mal de temps, donc GarageBand, je dois l'acheter pour m'en servir. Par ailleurs, il n'y aurait pas eu CD Spin Doctor livré avec, j'aurai quand même du acheter Toast Titanium, alors ...


Moi je n'ai pas Toast. Je n'en ai pas encore éprouvé le besoin, et tout ce que ne fait pas Mac OS X en matière de gravure, j'arrive à le faire avec mkisofs.


----------



## fleli (7 Février 2006)

Pour les entrées analogiques (micro K7 Vinyle)
j'utilise Amadeus II 
www.hairersoft.com

shareware pas cher


----------



## linepom (14 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous alors voila moi j'ai un probleme je n'arrive pas à enregistrer mes vinyles sur garage band. En fait je pense que y a aucun son qui soit detecté par le logiciel, pourtant j'ai tout bien fait comme c'était écrit dans l'article, mon fil est relié entre le sortie casque de l'ampli et l'entrée micro du l'ordi (j'ai un powerbook G4). Les reglages sont ceux indiqués dans l'aticle mais rien ne se passe. 
Pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plait???
Merci par avance de vos reponses
Linepom


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2006)

Préférences système, sons, vérifie que Entrée est bien positionné sur la pirse entrée son et pas sur Micro intégré


----------



## linepom (18 Février 2006)

Merci pour la reponse le probleme venait bien de là.
Mais maintenant j'ai un autre probleme (pourquoi c'est pas aussi facile que dans le magazine lol) j'ai numérisé les morceaux j'ai les ai decoupé mais quand je veux exporter le morceau vers Itunes tout est exporté c'est a dire que mon morceau fait 3min50 mais il m'exporte 33min avec que du blanc a la suite des 3min50. Comment faire???
Merci
Linepom


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Février 2006)

fleli a dit:
			
		

> Pour les entrées analogiques (micro K7 Vinyle&#8230
> j'utilise Amadeus II
> www.hairersoft.com
> 
> shareware pas cher


Avec l'Imic est fourni maintenant un logiciel parfaitement dédié à cette application

il s'agit de "FINAL VINYL" disponible ici   http://www.griffintechnology.com/software/software_imic.html

Attention il ne fonctionne que si vous possédez le boitier Imic


----------



## linepom (18 Février 2006)

c'est gentil ta reponse mais je voudrais pourvoir tout faire avec GarageBand. En plus c'est pas mon ordinateur c'est celui de ma mere et elle veut pas trop que j'installe des trucs dessus.
Alors comment faire avec GarageBand.???
Merci
Linepom


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (18 Février 2006)

linepom a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la reponse le probleme venait bien de là.
> Mais maintenant j'ai un autre probleme (pourquoi c'est pas aussi facile que dans le magazine lol) j'ai numérisé les morceaux j'ai les ai decoupé mais quand je veux exporter le morceau vers Itunes tout est exporté c'est a dire que mon morceau fait 3min50 mais il m'exporte 33min avec que du blanc a la suite des 3min50. Comment faire???
> Merci
> Linepom



J'ai fait l'expérience de numériser quelques titres vinyle avec GarageBand pour tester...
Je ne sais pas ce que préconise AvosMacs, mais moi, j'ai fait comme ça :

1) Je suis sorti de l'ampli (Tape out : 2 RCA - 1 Jack) pour rentrer dans le Mac entrée micro ; la sortie casque a en général une impédance trop élevée pour avoir un bon résultat autrement que dans un casque, et la sortie directe de la platine phono a un signal trop faible C'est vrai qu'en passant dans un ampli, on s'expose à la distortion de l'ampli ; tout dépend de la qualité de l'ampli Si je devais refaire la manip maintenant, je rentrerai directement dans mon interface audio en sortant de la platine phono
2) J'ai créé un instrument réel sur 2 canaux, paramétré l'équalisation, la compression et la porte anti-bruit pour éléminer le plus de parasites sans altérer le son
3) J'ai enregistré une face, puis j'ai découpé chaque morceau (Scinder - Cmd T) et créé, pour chaque morceau, un fichier GB par "copier-coller"... Chaque morceau fut exporté vers ITunes impécablement...

Ce qui a pu se passer chez toi éventuellement, c'est que l'exportation vers ITunes a tenu compte du TimeCode de l'enregistrement total, bien que tu aies dû supprimer tout ce que tu ne voulais pas exporter, d'où la plage de 30'... Un petit bug de GB   

Cordialement, PJG


----------



## FjRond (19 Février 2006)

linepom a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la réponse le problème venait bien de là.
> Mais maintenant j'ai un autre problème (pourquoi c'est pas aussi facile que dans le magazine lol) j'ai numérisé les morceaux je les ai découpés mais quand je veux exporter le morceau vers Itunes tout est exporté c'est-à-dire que mon morceau fait 3min50 mais il m'exporte 33min avec que du blanc a la suite des 3min50. Comment faire???
> Merci
> Linepom


Il faut désactiver toutes les pistes sauf celle qu'on veut exporter vers iTunes, comme indiqué dans l'article. Noter qu'on les exporte *une à une*. C'est logique, puisque GB est un logiciel de mixage. Si on veut exporter toutes les pistes ensemble, ça donne un mixage bizarre de tous les morceaux superposés.


----------



## Freelancer (19 Février 2006)

une fois le découpage de tes pistes effectué, tu coupes avec un pomme-x chaque piste de ton vynil et tu le colles (pomme-c) dans un nouveau morceau de Garageband que tu peux exporter vers iTunes.


----------



## FjRond (20 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> une fois le découpage de tes pistes effectué, tu coupes avec un pomme-x chaque piste de ton vynil et tu le colles (pomme-c) dans un nouveau morceau de Garageband que tu peux exporter vers iTunes.


Il n'est pas utile de créer un morceau GarageBand par morceau du vinyl. Il faut créer, dans le _même morceau_ GarageBand, une piste par morceau, puis désactiver toutes les pistes sauf celle qu'on veut exporter dans iTunes comme indiqué dans la pièce jointe.

Je me rends compte que j'ai inversé sur la pièce jointe les boutons d'activation et désactivation de pistes. Il faut évidemment corriger.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2006)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Je me rends compte que j'ai inversé sur la pièce jointe les boutons d'activation et désactivation de pistes. Il faut évidemment corriger.


sur ton image le bouton que tu indique comme désactivée est en réalité un bouton "solo" !!!


----------



## jpblondel (4 Juin 2008)

FjRond a dit:


> L'intérêt de GarageBand, dont je trouve les résultats assez satisfaisants, c'est que le nouvel acquéreur d'un mac l'a parmi les logiciels livrés avec la machine. Alors plutôt que d'installer autre chose, voire de payer un autre logiciel...


bonjour, d'accord mais j'ai un gros problème : parfois ça marche impec et à d'autres moments, j'ai un grésillement à la lecture et à l'enregistrement qui ne dépend pas du vinyl mais de garage band ; je n'y comprends rien.......


----------



## jpblondel (4 Juin 2008)

jpblondel a dit:


> bonjour, d'accord mais j'ai un gros problème : parfois ça marche impec et à d'autres moments, j'ai un grésillement à la lecture et à l'enregistrement qui ne dépend pas du vinyl mais de garage band ; je n'y comprends rien.......


   je ne vois pas pourquoi une fois ça marche, une autre ça marche pas


----------

